# When to STOP adding wood........



## mr500 (Aug 6, 2012)

Is the question...I usually add my chunks at the start of my smoke then when they are all used up I do not add any more. Usually smokes for a good hour or two..

I have been told and I seem to believe that a butt etcc will only take on smoke the first 2-3 hours....

Anyone have any scientific data on this lol....

Mike


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 6, 2012)

All the meats will take on smoke for the entire cook if you want it. However once the bark starts to form that process does slow down a bit, but it does not stop.

For small things like chicken, ribs, ect. I usually add wood chunks every hour for the first 3 or 4 hrs. (remember if you smell smoke you are getting smoke.... even if you can't see it!).

For big cuts like butts, brisket, ect. I add chunks every hour for the first 6 to 8 hrs. If you are foiling then stop adding wood chunks when you foil - you can add some at the end when you unfoil if you want.


----------



## mr500 (Aug 6, 2012)

OK...I was under the assumption that when the bark formed up, nothing else got it. But I guess I could see where it would "seep" in more or less...

Maybe ill add more chinks the next time I do one. See if it taste is any different...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 6, 2012)

After a couple of hours and Cooking of the suface, Bark forming, you get no more Smoke Ring Penetration. But as long as there is smoke flowing the flavorful Particulate Matter will continue to stick to the surface and accumulate giving a stronger and stronger flavor. People Double Smoke Ham and it is Fully cooked yet gets a stronger Smokey Flavor.

For me...If it's In the Smoker...Smoke is flowing! Otherwise you might as well use the Oven!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## mr500 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hahaah yeah it is a smoker...so make it SMOKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

hahaah


----------



## brdprey (Aug 6, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> After a couple of hours and Cooking of the suface, Bark forming, you get no more Smoke Ring Penetration. But as long as there is smoke flowing the flavorful Particulate Matter will continue to stick to the surface and accumulate giving a stronger and stronger flavor. People Double Smoke Ham and it is Fully cooked yet gets a stronger Smokey Flavor.
> 
> For me...If it's In the Smoker...Smoke is flowing! Otherwise you might as well use the Oven!...
> 
> ...


 agreed, makes no sense to use the smoker and taste no smoke. boggles the mind. why waste the fuel.


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 6, 2012)

mr500 said:


> Is the question...I usually add my chunks at the start of my smoke then when they are all used up I do not add any more. Usually smokes for a good hour or two..
> 
> I have been told and I seem to believe that a butt etcc will only take on smoke the first 2-3 hours....
> 
> ...


As the other posters have stated you can add smoke flavor through out the cook, you decide how much is appropriate for your tastes. The confusion may come from the process of smoke ring formation, in general the smoke ring stops forming when the temp of the meat reaches 140°F. The link below will give you the scientific explanation of smoke ring formation-

http://www.smokingpit.com/Info/SmokeRing.pdf


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 6, 2012)

I am with Chef Jimmy...it's a smoker and I add smoke pretty much to the end unless I'm foiling.


----------



## mr500 (Aug 6, 2012)

well ok then...Smoke em if ya got em till the end....

GREAT read cliff   thanks a bunch!!! Now I can sound smart in my explanation hahahahah

Thanks all


----------

